# Web browser of your preference



## Apokarteron

web browser of you preference...

(sorry about the other identical threads; I was unable to create a poll then)


----------



## computerhakk

already posted:

http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=849&highlight=browser
http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=6697&highlight=browser
http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=2221&highlight=browser


----------



## maroon1

i love the internet explorer 6 for my windows xp sp2, it is the best browser and it contains a pop-up blocker with it

and i can't wait for IE7 (not beta1), i think it will be the best internet browser ever


----------



## lee101

My preffered browser is firefox, it has soo many more features than IE, such as tabbed browsing, i use it all the time and stops me from having to have multiple windows open,  and it is far easier to use and customise than IE


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

firefox is so much better than IE, its safer, faster and isnt made by microsoft!


----------



## lee101

Dropkickmurphys said:
			
		

> firefox is so much better than IE, its safer, faster and isnt made by microsoft!


Thats basically all the reasons there is to use it  and should convince anyone


----------



## OS Dragon

I definately prefer Firefox. Its a lot more cosy than IE, if you get what I mean.


----------



## maroon1

IE7 beta1 is looks like firefox


----------



## dragon2309

Firefox has gotta be the winner here, and its soo customisable, if you tweak it properly it can load pages extremely fast. IE6 was good until it gets wors and viruses which is common, IE7 looks like it has the potential to be good, but still it is going to get targeted by virus authors emmensely, Netscape was good about 5 years ago, get with the times man. Opera, i hoped had died long ago, seriously bad. Camino, WTF, never heard of that. Apple Safari i've heard is very good, its like apples rival to firefox, but of course only on Mac's. 

So for me its firefox, but of course other people have different favorites, i see ff is winning though.....


----------



## shupola

for some reason ie would not work for me for the longest time so i had to resort to firefox and it was the best decision i ever made. firefox all the way


----------



## ckfordy

is there a differnce between mozilla firefox and just firefox 

can you give me the link where to get the regualr firefox


----------



## 4W4K3

AMD64 said:
			
		

> is there a differnce between mozilla firefox and just firefox
> 
> can you give me the link where to get the regualr firefox




They are the same

Firefox is made by Mozilla, So it's Mozilla Firefox.

I prefer Opera honestly...and I'm surprised they don't advertise more. Firefox is next on the list, IE last.


----------



## fmk78

yeah, i just recently moved from IE to Firefox, and i noticed an immediate improvement!  (without any tweaking)


----------



## maroon1

i have downloaded  Mozilla Firefox yesterday, it is much much much better than IE, it open sites much faster than IE, and u can open in firefox a new tab rather than opening a new windows, i liked it, i will not go back to IE.


----------



## skidude

I like firefox, my favorite feature is being able to hit ctrl-t and open up a new page. That makes my life much easier.


----------



## Archangel

skidude said:
			
		

> I like firefox, my favorite feature is being able to hit ctrl-t and open up a new page. That makes my life much easier.



thats crtl - n   with IE.

i use IE, and well.. i dont think i would see any differece between IE and firefox, since all the sites i open, open emediately.

so i dont see any reason to change..


----------



## Xycron

you can use ctrl N in Firefox also, just that N opens up a new window, and T opens up a new tab. and in Firefox, even google loads faster on my 4mbos connection, its bascily just the page rendering time that is the difference(for me anywayss)


----------



## 4W4K3

Archangel said:
			
		

> thats crtl - n   with IE.
> 
> i use IE, and well.. i dont think i would see any differece between IE and firefox, since all the sites i open, open emediately.
> 
> so i dont see any reason to change..



Ctrl + "e" is a whole new window with IE, within Firefox it's jsut a tab, you might actually like tabs a whole lot better than numerous windows. Also, with Firefox Session Saver you can close Firefox and open it back up right where you were last time. This really helps if you accidentally close a window, or need to go back to a site and can't remember what it was.


----------



## SFR

uhhh.. ctrl + e brings up the search toolbar... ctrl + n opens a new window.

Oh yeah. IE 7 is going to have the "tabs" feature that Firefox already has....

I like the session saver idea! ...I think its time for Microsoft to just buyout Modzilla.... they have around 36 Billion dollars just laying around.. either invest it or buyout your competition ..come on Microsoft!


----------



## LobsterLover

SFR said:
			
		

> uhhh.. ctrl + e brings up the search toolbar... ctrl + n opens a new window.
> 
> Oh yeah. IE 7 is going to have the "tabs" feature that Firefox already has....
> 
> I like the session saver idea! ...I think its time for Microsoft to just buyout Modzilla.... they have around 36 Billion dollars just laying around.. either invest it or buyout your competition ..come on Microsoft!



yeah screw the entire Open Source idea.


----------



## The Astroman

When tweaked (and even when not), Firefox owns Microsofts IE by far. Hail Firefox.


----------



## Whatupdoc

i have firefox and internet explorer, but i just like internet explorer better for some reason! maybe it's because i been using it like forever. maybe it's because firefox doesnt display some websites that i visit correctly once in awhile


----------



## timmyc

Dropkickmurphys said:
			
		

> firefox is so much better than IE, its safer, faster and isnt made by microsoft!


Its only faster and safer because there is not alot of people that use it yet. I mean that a big majority still use IE, and if FireFox gets more popular there will be hackers stealing info just like on IE.


----------



## Geoff

timmy's right, same this with apple vs windows, hackers and spyware programers dont want to waste there time making a program for a browser that hardly anyone uses.

But i still prefer IE, but once and a while i use Opera.


----------



## 4W4K3

timmyc said:
			
		

> Its only faster and safer because there is not alot of people that use it yet. I mean that a big majority still use IE, and if FireFox gets more popular there will be hackers stealing info just like on IE.



Which is why Friefox is the ultimately better choice. M$ will never bundle there OS's with something like Firefox, they are bandwagining IE to the end from the looks of it. And as long as M$ and IE are bundled, then those 2 will get the most of the hackers/malware. So get Firefox or Opera, and be happy


----------



## The Astroman

This is similar to Windows vs. Linux or Windows vs. Macs, viruses are targeted for Windows-based platforms, seeing as so many more people use Windows.


----------



## Super_Nova

Firefox! 
I'm so use to firefox now that when i sit down to a computer that doesn't have it I middle click links in IE and it gets annoying when they don't open in a tab!


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

timmyc said:
			
		

> Its only faster and safer because there is not alot of people that use it yet. I mean that a big majority still use IE, and if FireFox gets more popular there will be hackers stealing info just like on IE.



yeh but when firefox starts getting targeted by  hackers like IE is, people can move to a new browser....


----------



## ABenz99

Not IE, it is extremely slow because of all the useless features. All the other browsers on the list are about the same, no preference there. My favorite browser is Google chrome. It is fast and simple, it can sync bookmarks across multiple PCs, and it has useful features.


----------



## voyagerfan99

ABenz99 said:


> Not IE, it is extremely slow because of all the useless features. All the other browsers on the list are about the same, no preference there. My favorite browser is Google chrome. It is fast and simple, it can sync bookmarks across multiple PCs, and it has useful features.



Thanks for resurrecting a 7 year old thread 

I think you're looking for this thread: http://www.computerforum.com/147534-what-web-browser-do-you-use.html


----------



## Life

Chrome isn't even in existence when this thread was created, was it?


----------



## voyagerfan99

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> Chrome isn't even in existence when this thread was created, was it?



Nope. Google Chrome was released Sept. 2, 2008.


----------



## janrob

Where is chrome?


----------

